# I saw the craziest thing in a Bar...



## Cryozombie (Sep 8, 2008)

You know those Skill Crane machines? The ones where you put in a quarter and win (if you are lucky) a stuffed animal?

Yeah. I saw one of those full of Live Lobsters. And you tried to catch a lobster. And if you did, they would cook him for you.

WTF?


----------



## Kreth (Sep 8, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> You know those Skill Crane machines? The ones where you put in a quarter and win (if you are lucky) a stuffed animal?
> 
> Yeah. I saw one of those full of Live Lobsters. And you tried to catch a lobster. And if you did, they would cook him for you.
> 
> WTF?


I'm surprised the PETA Nazis aren't all over this... :idunno:


----------



## crushing (Sep 8, 2008)

What an intersting idea.  I'll bet PETA will be steamed when they hear about this one!

Found this link http://thelobsterzone.com/


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 8, 2008)

As if lobsters aren't spendy enough, ya gotta waste your money on game crane **** that never werks and ...

...

oh ... I haven't had enough to drink, have I? :uhyeah:


----------



## Kreth (Sep 8, 2008)

I dunno if I'd want to eat lobster in a bar, anyway...


----------



## jkembry (Sep 8, 2008)

Kreth said:


> I dunno if I'd want to eat lobster in a bar, anyway...



Only if the lobster's drunk!


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 8, 2008)

If you ask me....it is one of the greatest ideas that I've EVER heard....


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> You know those Skill Crane machines? The ones where you put in a quarter and win (if you are lucky) a stuffed animal?
> 
> Yeah. I saw one of those full of Live Lobsters. And you tried to catch a lobster. And if you did, they would cook him for you.
> 
> WTF?


Once while playing the skill crane(s) I managed to get 3 stuffed toys in a row from three different machines, I even managed to get two toys (different machine, different time) in one grab... I doubt that I'd have the same luck with live lobsters... unless they were jam packed in the holding bin and they could barely move. 
I think those machines are rigged to grab and hold something after X # of dollars have been put in, been times where I've played one and the claw dropped and didn't even close to grab. Ticked me off something fierce I'll tell ya, punched the plexiglass (was in a bad mood anyway that day) and cracked it. 

How much do they charge per play to grab one of those lobsters anyway? 
Surely not .50 cents or even a dollar? 

Wonder if I could get *this gal* to crawl up in and grab a few?? Provided I could sneak her into the bar of course :uhyeah: 
[yt]Z9YAP42iAl8[/yt]


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 8, 2008)

jkembry said:


> Only if the lobster's drunk!


Marinated lobster? :lookie:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Wonder if I could get *this gal* to crawl up in and grab a few?? Provided I could sneak her into the bar of course :uhyeah:
> [yt]Z9YAP42iAl8[/yt]



Only if she has scuba gear on, it was full of water...


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Only if she has scuba gear on, it was full of water...


Ahh, just give her a garden hose, a pair of goggles and teach her how to breathe outta that... simple... :lol:
Besides they'd have to have something for the creature to fall into after the claw grabs them... that's gotta be dry so to get it doesn't it? 
Trying to envision how it all works... heh. 
How much did they charge per play anyway?


----------



## crushing (Sep 8, 2008)

> I think those machines are rigged to grab and hold something after X # of dollars have been put in,



I've read or heard that somewhere.  If you want to really increase your chances of winning at the crane game you have to observe and find the frequency.  Once you have the frequency then count the plays to the next win.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Ahh, just give her a garden hose, a pair of goggles and teach her how to breathe outta that... simple... :lol:
> Besides they'd have to have something for the creature to fall into after the claw grabs them... that's gotta be dry so to get it doesn't it?
> Trying to envision how it all works... heh.
> How much did they charge per play anyway?



It was 5 bucks for 3 plays.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 8, 2008)

crushing said:


> I've read or heard that somewhere.  If you want to really increase your chances of winning at the crane game you have to observe and find the frequency.  Once you have the frequency then count the plays to the next win.



I'm gonna call that a rumor.  Reason being, I have a small collection fo Coin-op devices and was looking at a Crane for my Rec-room, and no where in the manual was there info on adjusting the frequency like on say my slot machines.  Maybe on some models...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 8, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> You know those Skill Crane machines? The ones where you put in a quarter and win (if you are lucky) a stuffed animal?
> 
> Yeah. I saw one of those full of Live Lobsters. And you tried to catch a lobster. And if you did, they would cook him for you.
> 
> WTF?



I know! I saw that too a few weeks ago. (MTM at PRB) Pretty wild.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 8, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I know! I saw that too a few weeks ago. (MTM at PRB) Pretty wild.



YUP thats where I was.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2008)

Hopefully this won't cross over to a steak house


----------



## tko4u (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, did you play?!?!? :lfao:


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 8, 2008)

We should get one in the casino!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Hopefully this won't cross over to a steak house


Well if the steaks are individually wrapped and kept in a 30 degree temperature and where the claw can grab 'em easy (via handle or a loop) then hey... might get a $25.00 steak for only 5 bucks! :uhyeah: 

I'd buy THAT for a dollar!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 9, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> YUP thats where I was.



Part of the thing that was weird, besides the novelty of the *game*, is that I can't imagine PRP serving lobster. They're not exactly your upscale place. 



Xue Sheng said:


> Hopefully this won't cross over to a steak house



But I wanna pick my cow! :lookie:


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 9, 2008)

crushing said:


> I'll bet PETA will be *steamed* when they hear about this one!


 
MMMM..steamed lobster.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 9, 2008)

I used to get stuffed toys for my daughter all the time from one of the crane machines at a Safeway.  Now, most of the machines have wimpy arms that won't hold onto anything.

The Lobster thing sounds brilliant.  I'd want to try it just for the novelty, the challenge.  Someone else would get to eat the lobster though.

I grew up eating crabs from the creek behind our house (Deep Creek - the name comes from George Washington saying, "My, this is a Deep Creek.")  I also used to love lobster.  No more.  When I was pregnant with morning sickness, I could only eat beef.  My husband made a statement that crabs had to be in the arachnid family because they had eight legs just like spiders.  Then, he casually said lobsters were just sea-going roaches.  I haven't had either since before I was pregnant, over 19 years ago.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 9, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Part of the thing that was weird, besides the novelty of the *game*, is that I can't imagine PRP serving lobster. They're not exactly your upscale place.



I agree... BUT... their food is pretty good. So who knows.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 9, 2008)

Lynne said:


> I used to get stuffed toys for my daughter all the time from one of the crane machines at a Safeway.  Now, most of the machines have wimpy arms that won't hold onto anything.
> 
> The Lobster thing sounds brilliant.  I'd want to try it just for the novelty, the challenge.  Someone else would get to eat the lobster though.
> 
> I grew up eating crabs from the creek behind our house (Deep Creek - the name comes from George Washington saying, "My, this is a Deep Creek.")  I also used to love lobster.  No more.  When I was pregnant with morning sickness, I could only eat beef.  My husband made a statement that crabs had to be in the arachnid family because they had eight legs just like spiders.  Then, he casually said_ lobsters were just sea-going roaches_.  I haven't had either since before I was pregnant, over 19 years ago.


Your hubby should get a :btg: just for saying that. What a terrible thing to say. Shame on you for letting that get to ya.  


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobster Lobsters are invertebrates and are found all over the world. They have a hard protective exoskeleton. Like most* arthropods,* lobsters must molt in order to grow, leaving them vulnerable during this time. During the molting process, several species may experience a change in color.


 Try 'em again Lynn... try 'em again


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey, if Tuna is "Chicken of the Sea" why cant Lobsters be the "Cockroaches of the Sea?"


----------



## Kreth (Sep 9, 2008)

Lynne said:


> (Deep Creek - the name comes from George Washington saying, "My, this is a Deep Creek.")


How creative. Not too far from me is Hancock, NY; named after George Washington.... well, you get the idea...



:uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 9, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Hey, if Tuna is "Chicken of the Sea" why cant Lobsters be the "Cockroaches of the Sea?"


Because they're not relate--- never mind.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 9, 2008)

Ever eated a steamed roach? :barf:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> But I wanna pick my cow! :lookie:


I already did that once.  We've been divorced for 10 years now. :lfao:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 9, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> I agree... BUT... their food is pretty good. So who knows.



Hmmmm...I've only had their pizza. I don't go there very often, and not usually to eat. 




theletch1 said:


> I already did that once.  We've been divorced for 10 years now. :lfao:




LMAO!!!


----------



## Lynne (Sep 9, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Ever eated a steamed roach? :barf:


 
We probably have more times than we wanna know


----------



## Lynne (Sep 9, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Your hubby should get a :btg: just for saying that. What a terrible thing to say. Shame on you for letting that get to ya.
> Try 'em again Lynn... try 'em again


 Well, when you are pregnant...when I was puking, I thought about roaches and spiders.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 9, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Well, when you are pregnant...when I was puking, I thought about roaches and spiders.


Gotta destroy those Jim Stafford records of yours... :lol:


----------



## Lynne (Sep 10, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Gotta destroy those Jim Stafford records of yours... :lol:


 Ah, novelty songs...I used to love that song, "Spiders and Snakes?"  "That's what it takes to llove me, oooo, ooo...."  I used to have a crush on Jim Stafford.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 10, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Ah, novelty songs...I used to love that song, "Spiders and Snakes?"  "That's what it takes to llove me, oooo, ooo...."  I used to have a crush on Jim Stafford.


ohhh-kay  DON'T destroy those records...heh... 

Personally I always like Wild Wood Weed and that perennial favorite "I Got Stoned and I Missed It" ... but Momma Sang Bass was a good 'un too. :uhyeah:


----------

